# First day on site



## jfly (Mar 30, 2009)

I am a newb to sumps .. i got a 150 tall this weekend.....for 150 bucks !!!!!!











as you can see i have a 30 long under it for a sump










here is the piping that come with it.. not shown is my huge submursible pump












and a close up












could someone please take the time to explain what i need .. .please explain like im a 5 year old. my main concern is making the overflow, or syphon and if it ever stops my pump filling up and tank and dumping 30 gallons in my floor. i am new here and wanted to see how this room is helpful. i am a member of cichlid forum . com and not getting the help i need as of now... will i make the switch?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome aboard 
i wonder if perhaps you will get more response in the saltwater section,
you got a real bargain there 
i'll enjoy seeing how you get on.


----------



## Jeffsaquatic (Mar 30, 2009)

I can send you pics of my system with some instruction if you would like have some experience with Wet Dry filters and their set up.


----------



## jfly (Mar 30, 2009)

sounds great!!!!! any info is appreciated... my only concern is power failure, or pump failure.. whew 150 gallons in my floor. is there any REAL advantage to using sump as opposed to canister?


----------



## Jeffsaquatic (Mar 30, 2009)

With the sump you can have more media to support more bacteria and it also oxygenates the water better. I understand your concern about the chance of over flow with a power outage this was my concern also with my first set up. The size of your sump will keep this from happening when you lose power the return pump from the sump stops but water will continue filling it from your tanks over flow the amount of water that can fill the sump is only the amount of water above your overflow usually about 5 - 6 gal with a 60 gal tank this is not enough to over flow the sump. When this happens the only thing you will see is extra water in your sump. There is one problem though if you are not there when the power comes back on the return pump will pump the water back into your tank the water level will be back where it was before the power outage but your pump will run out of water in the sump and it will either burn out or if it is plugged into a power strip will hopefully trip the breaker before the pump gives out. If you invest alot of money in your pump you can use a float switch in the sump to protect it. Over all it is pretty cool setting one up I dont worry about accidents happening at all I just have a friend kind of watch things for me if I go out of town. One other thing you use your sump as a great nitrate remover just grow some java fern in the sump it will do well with a little lighting.In closing wet dry filters increases your tanks capacity alowing you to stock it with more fish.

If you still want to set it up I am willing to help you it is a great DIY.

Ps: I just thought of a way you could have some spillage and that is the additional water your sump holds it is pretty big but I think by not placing your tank return line at the bottom of your sump and not having your tank water level to high it should be fine. You will just need to play around with your water levels and test it out. With a float switch placed prperly in your sump you wont have to worry about this at all.


----------



## jfly (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks for the insite.. ALOT of useful information.. i would greatly appreciate a diy for dummies like myself.. also my sump tank just has eggcrate.. do i need baffles... suggestions and comments appreciated


----------



## Jeffsaquatic (Mar 30, 2009)

The eggcrate is best used under media to allow water to flow freely. Baffles work best in the sump for directing the flow of the water. I will send you a diagram that might help or you can search for one yourself.


----------



## jfly (Mar 30, 2009)

that would be so great!! jeff youre really being gracious and of course fish karma returns.. any pics diagrams on piping and the sump would be great.. i am going to just buy an overflow.. so any suggestions would be appreciated.. im on cichlidforum.com and there so may suggestions and arguments over correct overflow.. i just DO NOT want any overflow or syphon loss if the event of failed power or pump.. your help appreciated thanks my personal email is [email protected]


----------

